# Update on our new sunday outreach...



## Kevin (Apr 13, 2008)

From our blog (moncton community fellowship) an update;

What a blessing!Tonight we had our largest crowd to date, with over 60 people in attendance! The singing was great, the lesson was challenging, and the food (as always) was great!

One of the greatest encouragements was that of the 15+ "visitors", more than half were moslem, roman catholic, or unchurched!

Tonight Rev. Mcdonald gave a challenge from the Epistle to the Hebrews that was, at the same time, interesting to those who had never been to church, challenging to those of us who are mature Christians, and of interest to the covenant children who were present. (For those of you who have never tried that, it is harder then it sounds!)

Praise God with us; for the new people who came out, for the revisit of a non-christian family, for several people who are already believers who came to see what we are doing & to be encouraged, and for the "first public performance" of one of our members (age 13) who joined our team tonight on her guitar!

Pray to God with us; for the several members of our "core-group" who were away & out of town, that they will return safely, for the several people who have said that they want to come/return that we will see them soon, for our friend E who is still in hospital, that she may recover.

Please also remember to pray for the upcoming ladies bible study, as well as a possible "young mens" bible study.

Pax


----------



## Barnpreacher (Apr 14, 2008)

Sounds good, Kevin.


----------

